# Pink Bump on Lip. Please help.



## murrke03 (Jan 6, 2012)

So about 2-3 days ago I noticed that our girl Anna had a bump on her lip. I've been keeping an eye on it to see if it gets better but so far it looks pretty much the same. I am wondering if I should make a vet appointment for her or give it a couple more days and maybe it will go away. Has anyone experienced anything similar? 

I've included a picture. Please let me know if you have any advice. thanks!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Don't know if that's a papilloma. Dogs especially young ones get them on their lips and mouth. They're contagious and can take weeks to disappear but are generally not serious. Hopefully someone else will recognize what your dog's got. How old is the dog?


----------



## murrke03 (Jan 6, 2012)

She is one and a half years old about. 

Anyone else have a clue? Thanks.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The HPV virus guess above seems right to me(?). Glad she is going to the vet. However, whenever I get worried about things like that, it turns out just to be a ding and nothing serious. Hope all is well!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*murrke*

Murrke

If she were my dog, I would take her to the vet, just to be on the safe side.
Please let us know what they say-praying she is alright.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

I don't think that is papilloma. My younger dog had puppy warts when she was about 3 months old. They were whiter and seemed to "hang" from the skin more. This "bump" seems to have a centre. Could it be a bite of some sort? If it is not bothering him and is not changing, a non-urgent trip to the vet maybe in order.


----------



## murrke03 (Jan 6, 2012)

okay thanks for all the replies. after google image search i kind of dont think it looks like papilloma either (but what do i know?)

i was thinking it could have been some type of bite as well. she doesnt seem bothered by it but is there anything i shuld be doing with it before i am able to take her for a vet visit?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Can dogs get canker sores??


----------



## murrke03 (Jan 6, 2012)

Ninde'Gold said:


> Can dogs get canker sores??


I don't know. Anyone else have any thoughts?


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

It definitely looks like a papilloma to me, but not the kind dogs usually get. Our Chloe had that same kind (cutaneous inverted papilloma) on her abdomen as a pup. I thought they were the same kind that dogs normally get so I expected it to fall off like Jack's did. They didn't and eventually had to be surgically removed. The plus side is yours is fairly small right now. Chloe's ended up very big and were difficult to remove (there were 3 of them). I would schedule a vet visit and keep an eye on it, if it looks to be getting larger then getting it removed sooner rather than later is preferable. Worst case it's a small procedure to remove it either way though.


----------



## k9mom (Apr 23, 2009)

My late golden had this on her lip, we never did get under control and we spent thousands of dollars trying. Dyson has this on his lip right now, we just treat it with tea tree oil.


----------



## murrke03 (Jan 6, 2012)

k9mom said:


> My late golden had this on her lip, we never did get under control and we spent thousands of dollars trying. Dyson has this on his lip right now, we just treat it with tea tree oil.


what is it? 

does the treatment help? does it spread or just kind of a continuous thing but does no real harm?


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I would (seriously) go to the vet before trying any home remedies. Regular mouth papillomas do not need to be surgically removed, but these types of papillomas do not fall off on their own. They can get cleaner margins on it the smaller it is when it is removed...sooner is better than later....


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

I think it kind of looks like a histiocytoma....although I'm no expert and I'm not sure they can get them in or near their mouth, but it's worth asking the vet. Histiocytoma are benign and my dogs went away completed after they injected it with a needle to biopsy it. Good luck and let us know what it is!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I remember my GSD getting those when he was probably about a year. The went away on their own, I think the vet said it was some kind of pimple, but that was a long time ago.


----------



## murrke03 (Jan 6, 2012)

so it seems a little less red/pink today. Maybe a little paler in color and maybe smaller (i might be making that up though). 

anyways i made a vet appointment for tomorrow just to check it out.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Good call . . . better to get it checked out. Hopefully it's nothing serious.


----------



## k9mom (Apr 23, 2009)

I was thinking they said it was a staph infection, but really don't remember. I would at least see a vet, and see what they say. I do know Nugget had a lot of skin grafts. This was something we always did battle and never did rid of it. The tea tree oil did keep it under control. You can pm me if you want.


----------



## murrke03 (Jan 6, 2012)

So I went to the vet today and they prescribed some antibiotics. She didn't seem to know exactly what it was but thought it could be something as simple as biting her lip or it could have happened when chewing on something. So she said to take the antibiotics and not worry unless it gets worse or bigger or is still there in a couple weeks. 

Hopefully the antibiotics will work.


----------



## murrke03 (Jan 6, 2012)

just wanted to bump this up to let everyone know what happened. 

After taking her to the vet and being on antibiotics for 2 weeks the bump started shrinking and getting better. 

the bump is now completely gone. vet said it most likely was some type of infection that was just taking a while to heal due to the location being on her lip. 

glad it all cleared up (i have a tendency to be a worry wart haha)


----------



## ruskin (May 23, 2014)

Hi,
My 1-and-a-half-year-old dog has just developed a lump in his mouth that looks very much like your dog's. Did you ever find out what it was? Did it eventually go away? I'd really appreciate any information you could share. Thanks so much!
Owner of Ruskin the dog
you can email me at:
[email protected]


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Ruskin*, to be on the safe side, I would take your boy to the Vet to have it checked out.


----------



## murrke03 (Jan 6, 2012)

ruskin said:


> Hi,
> My 1-and-a-half-year-old dog has just developed a lump in his mouth that looks very much like your dog's. Did you ever find out what it was? Did it eventually go away? I'd really appreciate any information you could share. Thanks so much!
> Owner of Ruskin the dog
> you can email me at:
> [email protected]


Hello

I never found out exactly what it was but the vet seemed to think it was some type of infection. Try prescribed antibiotics (I could look up exact a little later when I return home) and the bump got noticably smaller within a couple days and was gone in a week or so. 

I would recommend going to vet and maybe they can prescribe some antibiotics if they think its a infection similar to what my girl had. 

Hope tht helps.


----------

